# My spiders



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

*Grammostola Rosea*

























Terrarium:







*Brachypelma Boehmei*



















(i will add pics few posts, cuz links are too long for one)


----------



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

little Rosea goes angry...







*Theraphosa Blondi*







*Theraphosa blondi juvenile ( R.I.P. 12.1.08 )*







*Grammostola Rosea 2*













*Haplopelma Lividum*



















*Pterinochilus Murinus*







*Poecilotheria Regalis*


----------



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

*Nhnadu Chromatus*













*Haplopelma Lividum*


----------



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

*Poecilotheria Rufilata*







Little one thinks shes not beautiful :}





Here u can see her beautiful colors





Her luxus flat:






*Brachypelma Albopilosum*













*Aphonopelma Anax*



















*Acanthognathus Francki*


----------



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

*Brachypelma vagans*













*Citharischius Crawshayi*


----------



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

*B.Albopilosum*



















*A.Anax*













*A.Francki*













*P.Rufilata*













mmmm, worm







*B. Boehmei,* skin changed 7.02.08













old skin:













Beauty 1 day after changing skin:


----------



## Immortal (Mar 22, 2008)

*C. Crawshayi* 09.03.08































*P.Rufilata*






*B.Boehmei*-fat guy   
















New ones:

*Holothele Spec. Aragua*
















*0.0.5 A.Brocklehursti*

1






2






3-bajso






4






5


----------



## Immortal (Mar 22, 2008)

21.03.08. Little P. Rufilata got sexy lady ^^  

















Skin:












B. Boehmei, REALLY fat guy.







btw on Boehmei's pic is not blood but water.


----------



## von_z (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice T's....looks like in the last batch of pics you finally got your camera focused, lol.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

*New pics...old like shit.*












P.Rufilata, day after molt.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

Mrs. Regalis


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

*0.0.1 Brachypelma Emilia*













* 0.0.1 Cyclosternum Fasciatum*













* 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria Geniculata *


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

*16th of April 2008*

*0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmei* cca. 3,5 cm LS













Skin:


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

*B. Albopilosum*







*A. Anax*







*B. Boehmei*







*1/4 A. Brocklehursti*








Regalis skin:


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

P. Regalis molted, 18cm LS.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

*0.1 Rosea Rcf *







*0.1 P. Cambridgei*-adult female two times mated







*Cambridgei and part of terarium*







Her terrarium







*Chromatopelma maleb] he died not long after making those pics













Little Chromatopelma







Nhandu Chromatus







Female Acanthogonathus Francki before molt






Molting







female Haplopelma Lividum













she's shy







Female Poecilotheria Regalis







Female Thrixopelma Pruriens







------------------------------------

Brocklehursti's are sold

Rufilata molted-her colours:







regalis:








Always hungry Albopilosum:







Molted Aphonopelma Anax: 







Molted B. Boehmei:







C. Fasciatum:







Holothele Sp. Aragua  eating: 







Molted P. Rufilata:





*


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

Some new pics:

0.1.0 B. Albopilosum 2nd day after molt:



















0.0.1 Chromatopelma c.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

*I finally got a new rosea*

The old Betty died :'(
so here comes new betty 



















0.1.0Aphonopelma Anax













0.1 Grammostola Rosea







Betty having a sunbath 8)


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

0.1 Aphonopelma Anax







0.0.1 Fat A. Brocklehursti







0.1. Brachypelma Albopilosum







0.1 Fat Brachypelma Boehmei







0.0.1 Brachypelma Emilia, which not wants to molt >.<







0.0.1 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens







0.1 Grammostola Rosea


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

Aunty Rosea is grazing.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 18, 2008)

Always, when i was looking at my Betty, i thought: she would never go out of the terrarium, even if i would leave it open. 

But, would she really stay in?

In terrarium













After 5 mins she noticed that she can come out.





































On my warderobe







After i put her in the terrarium, she got a meal-a worm.mmmmm







Spinnerets:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice looking collection you got there.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 2, 2008)

H. Lividum molted.
Her colours are great 



















Any comments desirable


----------



## BoBaZ (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice Grammo's.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice lividum. Though I'm not a fan of Haplos it is still pretty


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice collection- I like the Haplopelma


----------



## Immortal (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Got some new spiders some time ago...

But there is one I dont know his name... So the picture is in Tarantula ID forum-please help me ID it...

So here are the new pictures:

Brachypelma Albiceps (Ruhnaui)







Brachypelma Annitha







Brachypelma Klaasi







Brachypelma Verdezi







Grammostola Iheringi







Grammostola Mollicoma







Grammostola Sp. Formosa







Thrixopelma Ockerti







Holothele Incei is hiding, pictures in a few days.

Hope you like them.

Best regards, Simona.


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 27, 2009)

nice collections!

beautiful Ruhnaui


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks :worship:


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 27, 2009)

That's one beautiful regalis you have there young lady:razz:


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

Mja sej je bla še lepša dokler ni ratala lena k fuks


----------

